# Blue Dragon this weekend



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

After the wonderful light show that we all experenced in the form of severe weather and funnel clouds the seas finally settled down to fire up the boats and head out. We were scheduled to do a walk on for fri out to the tuna grounds but it didn't come togthere quite how we wanted so we bagged it. Instead we went north rather than east and on my mates boat the Hold Fast a quick little 29 blackfin that was just itching to get some cobia blood on her. So on Fri we loaded up and headed out with jareds dad and cousin to the shoals to put them on some fine eats. The first spot didn't produce anything other than a few skates and a boat wanting to fish within rock skipping distance..... oh ya and a 20 in cobia so we took off to get out and away from the people zippin around and put down the anchor in our own lonely spot. Then it happened the bottom rod goes off and then the hook pulls turns out the hook turned into itself. (TIP hook your baits shallow to prevent this) Immedatly after we hook up again and hand it off to Mackey jareds dad and the fight is on for roughly 30 min (spirited crittter) and sink the gaff into a 50 lb cobia (i belive mackeys first) and the immedatly followed by a 35 lb fish and we headed back to the dock for some minor cobia surgery and dinner.

The second day We were on the Blue Dragon (43 post) I had a young man named sam that wanted to catch somthing his size and use the fighting chair so we were obliged to hook him up!!! With the anchor set and we went to work for sam, with all the lines set and the chum flowing the first run came quickly and jared expertly hooked it up and started helping sam to land his very first cobia that taped out to 38 inches which he decided needed to release on his own accord. Not more than 15 min after that we got into out second hook up which turned out to be a 45 lb fish thats life ended by way of a custom made gaff that mate jarred had made over the doldrums inbetween rock season and spring.

Pictures will soon follow 

The season is off at full hilt and we are booking for every type of adventure that you might want we cater to all levels of skill from beginner to seasoned salt. We also feature a wide selection of boats to accomidate your needs and budget (43 post, 29 blackfin, and a 25 parker)


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice Report! Great job on the Cobes. Hold Fast, that sounds familiar, did ya'll leave out of Taylor's Landing in Little Creek?

-Alex


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

adp29934 said:


> Nice Report! Great job on the Cobes. Hold Fast, that sounds familiar, did ya'll leave out of Taylor's Landing in Little Creek?
> 
> -Alex



Yah alex thats my mates boat. you around there????


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Yea, actually my Dad's boat is on the same dock. It's the Silver Lining. It's just a little further down from your mates boat. That Blackfin sure is a beautiful boat.

-Alex


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

I got yah i've talked to your dad now and then i also run out with the albitross behind your dads boat


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work on the Cobes.


----------

